# How to remove "unallocated" partitions?



## lwcary (May 11, 2008)

Greetings!

I need to remove some "unallocated" partitions from my WindosXP/Ubuntu Linux (dual -boot) hard-drive so I can RESIZE my other partitions to use their room. 

Problem: When I attempted to delete the undesired partitions, they became "unallocated" and I can see no way to DELETE them. (I am using the GParted Partition Manager in Ubuntu, but I could not delete them from Windows, either.)

Question: How do I delete the _unallocated_ partitions? 

Thanks you in advance for your much-needed help. ray:

Lloyd

[email protected]


----------



## Ixthusdan (Apr 7, 2008)

AFAIK, "unallocated space" is the term used to describe a blank area. A partition can be unformatted, but it cannot be unallocated space, because by definition a partition is an allocation of space.


----------

